# Manual Crank Chute Control



## crusher350 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi guys, just wanted to know if I can add a manual crank chute control to turn the chute left and right??.... I have a Yard Works snow blower that originally didnt come with a chute control.

If it can be done how much would it cost to convert?




Thanks


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

If it didnt come with a chute crank, then you probably cant easily add one, because there will be nothing to attach a crank too..

Im not sure what a "Yard Works snow blower" is..so I googled it..
does it look like this?










If so, sorry, but there isnt going to be any easy way to add a chute control to it..
basically you would need to replace the entire chute with a chute from a different brand, that already has the turning mechanism in place..and it would probably take a bit of tricky fabrication to make it fit, you would probably need to make/weld a new chute base...and frankly, the cost to do it would probably be more than the snowblower is worth..

it *can* be done..anything is possible..but it probably wont be easy, or cheap..
personally, I wouldn't bother..the machine probably only has a 5 to10 year lifespan anyway..

Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

crusher350 said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to know if I can add a manual crank chute control to turn the chute left and right??.... I have a Yard Works snow blower that originally didnt come with a chute control.
> 
> If it can be done how much would it cost to convert?
> 
> ...


A picture would be helpful. Just some food for thought here's a multi function "remote" 
chute control that I made up for my Ariens 522 2 stage blower. Adjusts angle and rotation. It's a short section of 3/4" CPVC conduit that I had left over. Works like a charm. Cost me two hose clamps and 15 minutes labor. Seriously, it does a really nice job.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

well..another option..further googling shows there are some other yardworks models that do have a chute crank..(all plastic chute) and depending on the interchangeability of parts between models, it might be possible to swap a chute from a "higher-end" model to a "lower-end" model..if the chute bases are the same, which they might, or might not be.

but, the biggest challenge will be that these are 100% made in China snowblowers..and because of that, finding *any* parts at all will be a challenge! you can always try the store you bought it from, see what parts are available..its unlikely the store will *know* if the chutes are interchangeable or not..and finding anyone who would know will also be a challenge...but its possible! in theory..

again, I wouldn't bother!  but that's just me...
Probably very few people know anything about these kinds of snowblowers.. (100% made in China machines) they are a fairly recent development, and none of the "traditional" brands or dealers will know anything about them..support is probably very minimal, by design...looks like "Yardworks" is a Canadian-only brand name, and sold through Canadian Tire stores..

Scot


----------



## crusher350 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey Scot thats the one I have. the one in your pic . Thanks for your input...Was hoping there would be an easy way of rigging one up.

Hi Micah68kj. hmm that looks interesting...

details on how you rigged it up


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

*Just some food for thought here's a multi function "remote" *
*chute control that I made up for my Ariens 522 2 stage blower. Adjusts angle and rotation. It's a short section of 3/4" CPVC conduit that I had left over. Works like a charm. Cost me two hose clamps and 15 minutes labor. Seriously, it does a really nice job.[/QUOTE]*


If you put a 90 degree elbow in just above the section that is clamped it would be right in the user control area!!!!


----------



## crusher350 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thats what I am looking for Hjames-- to have it in the user control area. If you look at the first pic posted by Scot--Was thinking maybe a PVC pipe-- drill a hole in the middle of the handle bar on the chute and bring it up to the control area?? would that work?


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Off the top of my head you might be able to attach a rope pulley to one of the side bars. Then using flexible cable(think of a dog tie out cable) attach the cable to both sides of the chute. In theory you should be able to tug the left side to move the chute left and the right side to move the chute right. Would be better to put the pulley in the centerof the user area but you would need to attach another cross bar just below the handle.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

How about a "T-handle" type arrangement..
attached to the current handle..
when the chute is facing forward, its angled back toward the operator,
so its reachable from behind the handlebars..
then as the chute is turned side to side, one, or the other, sides of the bar
will still be in reach of the operator:
































Scot


----------



## crusher350 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hmm not a bad idea Scot.....From that pic you have it attached to the far right side of the handle... If you put it in the middle instead it shouldnt matter right? .. Keep the ideas coming guys.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

HJames said:


> *Just some food for thought here's a multi function "remote" *
> *chute control that I made up for my Ariens 522 2 stage blower. Adjusts angle and rotation. It's a short section of 3/4" CPVC conduit that I had left over. Works like a charm. Cost me two hose clamps and 15 minutes labor. Seriously, it does a really nice job.*





If you put a 90 degree elbow in just above the section that is clamped it would be right in the user control area!!!![/QUOTE]

The position I pictured it in is an extreme setting. Believe me, this thing works slicker than butter. The way it's attached it is very handy to use. In real life use the pipe is pretty much within a few inches reach . Besides, I'm not "on the clock" so to speak. If I need more control than this I'd be blowing snow for $35.00/hr.
If you look, the only thing holding it on there is a couple of hose clamps. Not any rocket science involved.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

crusher350 said:


> Hey Scot thats the one I have. the one in your pic . Thanks for your input...Was hoping there would be an easy way of rigging one up.
> 
> Hi Micah68kj. hmm that looks interesting...
> 
> details on how you rigged it up


*look closely at the pic. Two hose clamps.*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

crusher350 said:


> Hmm not a bad idea Scot.....From that pic you have it attached to the far right side of the handle... If you put it in the middle instead it shouldnt matter right? .. Keep the ideas coming guys.


nah, shouldnt matter..whatever is easiest to attach it..
I just placed it on the side, because I was thinking you could lash it to one of the sides of the existing handle using band clamps:










but it could also be rigged in the middle, depending on the rigging method devised..

Scot


----------



## crusher350 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a bunch of band clamps in my garage . Will try the pvc pipe with band clamps and see what happens...Will update you guys after I try it....

Thanks for all the input


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

crusher350 said:


> I have a bunch of band clamps in my garage . Will try the pvc pipe with band clamps and see what happens...Will update you guys after I try it....
> 
> Thanks for all the input


Not sure about your snowblower but it works just fine for me. We could get real fancy and rig up springs, pulleys, and cables but for one thing I'm just too dang lazy to go through all that. If I lived where it snowed all the time maybe it'd be different but this setup works when I need it.


----------



## crusher350 (Dec 16, 2013)

Update: Went to Home Depot and bought a 3ft tubular aluminum piece. Clamped it on using hose clamps. Bingo! works like a charm . the piece comes right up the the snow blowers handlebars within hands reach

Going to spray paint the piece black to match the snow blower .
Will post pics soon..stay tuned

Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

crusher350 said:


> Update: Went to Home Depot and bought a 3ft tubular aluminum piece. Clamped it on using hose clamps. Bingo! works like a charm . the piece comes right up the the snow blowers handlebars within hands reach
> 
> Going to spray paint the piece black to match the snow blower .
> Will post pics soon..stay tuned
> ...


I actually had a short section of 3/4" copper pipe on there but I figured switching to cpvc was better. Any metal is colder to the touch and cpvc will be more forgiving if something should bind up. Gonna leave it gray.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

How old is your snowblower? I had a Yardworks. Sold it to brother-in-law. It's about 9 years old now and still works perfectly.


----------



## crusher350 (Dec 16, 2013)

I bought it 4 years ago at Canadian Tire....Works great


----------



## crusher350 (Dec 16, 2013)

Here are the pics: I used 2 hose clamps to secure it to the chute handle...A bit out of place looking but hey it works like a charm 

http://i859.photobucket.com/albums/ab156/crusher350/photo3_zps7c5e8205.jpg[/IMG][/URL]





http://i859.photobucket.com/albums/ab156/crusher350/photo1_zps9c634c6b.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Excellent!








glad it worked out!
Scot


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Jeez, how could a manufacturer build a snow blower & not include a manual chute control at the operators position? That's pretty lame.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Runner50 said:


> Jeez, how could a manufacturer build a snow blower & not include a manual chute control at the operators position? That's pretty lame.


Because there is a market for things that are as low-cost as possible.
The consumers create these kinds of things, not the manufacturers.
The manufacturers just give people what they want.

Scot


----------



## crusher350 (Dec 16, 2013)

I hear ya Runner. I was going to buy the next size up that had the chute control at the time but the one I ended up buying was on sale so I picked that up instead....Didnt think much of the chute control at the time, but now that I think about it... its convinient to have and makes things so much easier...


----------

